# Different Circle Jig



## grbrico (Feb 4, 2012)

I made a different circle jig and it works really well. The center to center distance on the rods for the craftsman router that I have is 4".106. I used 8mm rods. The base is oak. With the different hole placement you only have to have one set of rods for the many sizes you can do. 2" to 15" circle can be done. I used t-nuts to hold down the aluminum bar to the board. I will use a 5/16 bolt that I have tapered on the end for placement for bigger holes. The rods are for fine adjustment of circle size.

Greg


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

nice jig. How do you measure to 1/1000 " ?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool!


----------

